# Facebook and Crossposting



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

IN the last couple of months, I have seen posts on Facebook pages that are chaotic and people adopting animals to "save" them only to find out they don't fit in their homes for various reasons. IN two instances, strangers moved these dogs, unvetted and intact, to homes across the country that were not checked for references.

PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE...if you want to help the dogs, volunteer for a rescue and help them so that you have back up in case the adoption does not work out. Everyone is passionate about not letting the dogs die but getting them out needs to be done in an fairly organized manner so they don't slip through the cracks and into homes that match the dogs!!!!


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

agreed. I also see this a lot on FB.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

It's why I blocked any and all Crossposting. You get swamped and I can't stand the way it's done, anymore. :help:


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I have a feeling this is going to be a little blonde of me, but what exactly are you talking about when you're talking about facebook crossposting?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Some of the larger facebook "pages" that post dogs urging their member to adopt them. It gets crazy. Even on the Urgent NYC page, it gets pretty crazy with things not worked out.

The pages for rescues, that I've seen, do not want dogs cross posted. They want the information emailed to them. 

Unfortunately, cross posting on FB seems to be just as dangerous to the dogs as cross posting on craigslist. No reference checks, nobody working together and dogs going to homes where they don't fit. The last one I saw, the dog was headed back to a shelter in a different state. No word on whether he was rescued.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

That's crazy. I have never seen that before, but I guess the only page like that that I have on my facebook is Sasha's rescue's page, and to my knowledge they don't do this. I'm sure the intentions are good, but intentions to matter much to dogs in bad situations.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Exactly.  When I pointed that out to one page owner, I was told it wasn't her responsibility to ensure the people were good adopters. And all I asked for was some disclaimer, if they were going to post, to make sure the dogs were being evaulated and that it was better to volunteer through a rescue and pull than to do it alone.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I have seen this a lot locally. We have a group of No Kill people working very hard to get all of the animals adopted out. 
Unfortunately.... there are fates worse than death.
I think new, energetic people are needed in rescue, but naivety is dangerous.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I agree gagsd. So is the attitude of "we're doing a good thing so mind your own business" if you try to post a word of caution.


----------



## doggerel (Aug 3, 2011)

Agreed! This clutters up Pyrrha's rescue's Facebook page and quickly spirals out of control.


----------

